# Drivers/Car Owners should be setting the ride price not LFYT!!



## Eagleeye. (Mar 17, 2021)

LYFT and UBER get to set the price of ride without considering the expenses by the car owner. The vehicle onwer should negotiate for price based on what he/she feels confortable.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

You have a decline button.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Welcome to UP!

I have never heard anything like that before! Thanks for joining, you're exactly what's needed here, bright people with fresh new ideas on this site. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

KevinJohnson said:


> You have a decline button.


Yep
I set the price by declining
Just declined 30 offers from my couch trying for an airport 6 surge
Now they are on pause for not giving me one

Acceptance rate (i'm almost gold!)
750 last week in 20 hours


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Welcome to UP!
> 
> I have never heard anything like that before! Thanks for joining, you're exactly what's needed here, bright people with fresh new ideas on this site. Thanks for stopping by.
> 
> View attachment 576627


Dang it you beat me to it... was literally going to post that exact GIF


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Talking about comfort, I am feeling _extremely_ comfortable lounging on my sofa right now.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

You can move to Calif and enjoy set your own surge. Really. Just have to eat the cost of living jolt.


----------



## Eagleeye. (Mar 17, 2021)

Seamus said:


> Welcome to UP!
> 
> I have never heard anything like that before! Thanks for joining, you're exactly what's needed here, bright people with fresh new ideas on this site. Thanks for stopping by.
> 
> View attachment 576627


There is need for ride hailing app that empowers riders and vehicle owners.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Eagleeye. said:


> There is need for ride hailing app that empowers riders and vehicle owners.


But Dara needs a 45 million dollar bonus this year.


----------



## Eagleeye. (Mar 17, 2021)

KevinJohnson said:


> But Dara needs a 45 million dollar bonus this year.


what are the major concerns and challenges you face with ride hailing app?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Eagleeye. said:


> what are the major concerns and challenges you face with ride hailing app?


&#129315;


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Eagleeye. said:


> what are the major concerns and challenges you face with ride hailing app?


Another grad student trying to do a survey?









Complaints


Let it all out. Someone must feel for you and your gripes.




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

SHalester said:


> You can move to Calif and enjoy set your own surge. Really. Just have to eat the cost of living jolt.


It's a Lyft sub forum.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Eagleeye. said:


> LYFT and UBER get to set the price of ride without considering the expenses by the car owner. The vehicle onwer should negotiate for price based on what he/she feels confortable.


How about organizing a strike? They'll for sure let us set our own prices.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

You can do what i did .
I think uber and lyft is paying me half of what they should.
My solution to this problem.
I deleted uber and lyft off of my phone.
Now i am doing something else making double .


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MikhailCA said:


> It's a Lyft sub forum.


.....you might want to gander at the OP again.......<ooops>


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Eagleeye. said:


> There is need for ride hailing app that empowers riders and vehicle owners.


I hate repeating this but
When I started I was making 35 or 40 an hour
3 years ago
People told their friends
Drivers came out of the woodwork
(Why work at McDonald's or Walmart or even a roofer making 1/2 of that)
I actually saw an 80 something year old lady with blue hair driving an old Buick with two passengers in the back and an Uber sign in the front&#129394;
Every marine off duty started driving.
Seemed every other car was an Uber.
I went from 3 rides an hour about 12 bucks each with surge to 1 no surge 6 dollar ride per hour.
How exactly do you fix that with empowerment?
Any moron who can get a 3000 car do this
That is your problem.

btw when it got to 6 an hour as I spoke about above I just went home
Others too and then it got better
Competition from others (and not declining the garbage) is your biggest problem


----------



## Eagleeye. (Mar 17, 2021)

KevinJohnson said:


> Another grad student trying to do a survey?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be nice, spitting nonsense doesnt make you superior. Says alot about your character. It is a simple question to keep the conversation going.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Eagleeye. said:


> Be nice, spitting nonsense doesnt make you superior. Says alot about your character. It is a simple question to keep the conversation going.


Thanks for dictating the rules to us on your first day here.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Eagleeye. said:


> There is need for ride hailing app that empowers riders and vehicle owners.


The drivers need the empowerment, not the riders and not the companies.

These companies have given the riders lots of power over the drivers, and many drivers have been fired as a result of the abuse of that power.


----------



## Eagleeye. (Mar 17, 2021)

KevinJohnson said:


> Another grad student trying to do a survey?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be nice, spitting nonsense doesnt make you superior. Says alot about your character. It is a simple question to keep the conversation going.


Nats121 said:


> The drivers need the empowerment, not the riders and not the companies.
> 
> These companies have given the riders lots of power over the drivers, and many drivers have been fired as a result of the abuse of that power.


I agree with you, the drivers should be empowered. Thanks for that...


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

wallae said:


> I hate repeating this but
> When I started I was making 35 or 40 an hour
> 3 years ago
> People told their friends
> ...


You need to look at the big picture, not just your own market.

In the long run, the primary cause of declining hourly pay isn't "too much competition", it's poor driver pay. And the primary cause of poor driver pay is not knowing the destinations in advance.

Uber needs TWO things to keep driver pay low. If they lose EITHER of those two, driver pay will go UP...

1) Hide the destinations from the drivers.

2) A perpetually adequate supply of replacement drivers to replace the 98%+ of drivers who quit every year.

I'll repeat, Uber must have BOTH of the above to keep driver pay low.

When drivers are armed with destination info, they can make money even during periods when there's "too much" competition. The low-hanging fruit will get gobbled up but the resourceful and "nonlazy" drivers know that there's plenty of fruit to be had higher up in the tree or in lesser known trees.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> You need to look at the big picture, not just your own market.
> 
> In the long run, the primary cause of declining hourly pay isn't "too much competition", it's poor driver pay. And the primary cause of poor driver pay is not knowing the destinations in advance.
> 
> ...


I disagree.Too high an hourly rate brings out too many drivers and you sit empty


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

wallae said:


> I disagree.Too high an hourly rate brings out too many drivers and you sit empty


Before Covid there was an ample supply of drivers waiting for rides at 50-60 cents per mile from coast to coast.


----------



## Shady_Azn_Drvr (Feb 15, 2020)

People, there is such a thing. Here in Washington DC there's a third ride sharing company /app called... ironically, "empower driver". They just started last October and has been an instant hit with driver and pax. Pax pay 10-20% less with no high surge pricing, and drivers are super happy because they keep 100% of the fare.

empower makes money by charging monthly subscription to drivers. This month its $50.

uber/Lyft have started noticing that they're losing drivers to empower and here in DC for the past couple of weeks those two companies have been offering streak and quest bonuses to keep drivers from jumping ship.

with empower you can literally set your own base rate, minimum rate, mileage rate, minute rate.

I keep mine at .80/mile and .30/mile and I get more pings than Uber/Lyft. On average if you get back to back rides, you can hit $35-40/hr consistently... all day!

passengers can only either give you a thumbs up or down... that's it. No stupid 5 star rating &#129335;&#127995;‍♂

read more at the Washington DC sub forum:

https://www.uberpeople.net/threads/anyone-driving-empower.415042/
















My own set rates


----------



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

This should happen and I am a rider I remember when Uber and Lyft first started they paid drivers more I believe


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Welcome to UP!
> 
> I have never heard anything like that before! Thanks for joining, you're exactly what's needed here, bright people with fresh new ideas on this site. Thanks for stopping by.
> 
> View attachment 576627


Where's PETA when you need them?! -o:


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Eagleeye. said:


> LYFT and UBER get to set the price of ride without considering the expenses by the car owner. The vehicle onwer should negotiate for price based on what he/she feels confortable.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^Never mind, he already answered it. Welcome to YouPeaDotNet.\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/


SHalester said:


> You can move to Calif and enjoy set your own surge. Really. Just have to eat the cost of living jolt.





Eagleeye. said:


> There is need for ride hailing app that empowers riders and vehicle owners.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/


Shady_Azn_Drvr said:


> People, there is such a thing. Here in Washington DC there's a third ride sharing company /app called... ironically, "empower driver". They just started last October and has been an instant hit with driver and pax. Pax pay 10-20% less with no high surge pricing, and drivers are super happy because they keep 100% of the fare.


The problem with Empower is that it does not provide any insurance. Unless you are carrying a commercial policy, if you are involved in a collision, you are on your own. Your carrier is not going to pay, even if you have the TNC endorsement. If you have no assets and are judgment-proof, you might get away with it. You might not, though, as D.C. will suspend your licence for an unpaid judgment upon petition of the plaintiff. If you get one of those, a condition for re-instatement is an SR-22. Those are expensive.



wallae said:


> Any moron who can get a 3000 car do this


Any one can do it. Few can succeed at it.



wallae said:


> I remember when Uber and Lyft first started they paid drivers more I believe


You believe correctly.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Eagleeye. said:


> The vehicle onwer should negotiate for price based on what he/she feels confortable.


You are absolutely right.

Personally, I set the price for rides in my vehicle. Unfortunately, Uber and Lyft won't pay my price. So, I don't do rides for them anymore.

They kept trying to send me rides for months, but refused to pay what I demanded, so I didn't take any of those rides.

Perhaps someday one of us will budge. Until then, I'm not driving for them (since they refuse to pay what I demand).

I guess maybe if the millions of other drivers raised their prices at the same time, sooner or later Uber and Lyft would pay more. But as long as there's millions of people out there willing to drive for what they are paying, I suppose I'll continue doing something else for money.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Eagleeye. said:


> Be nice, spitting nonsense doesnt make you superior. Says alot about your character. It is a simple question to keep the conversation going.
> 
> I agree with you, the drivers should be empowered. Thanks for that...


I have some major concerns and challenges with the Uber App. Will you fix them for me?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

For the most part pretty easy work 
Better than being a roofer
And that's part of the problem

Easy in my very small city


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> You can move to Calif and enjoy set your own surge. Really. Just have to eat the cost of living jolt.


Just like you can move to another forum!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Just like you can move to another forum!


since you are still new here, you can move to another site. Puppies go first, haven't you heard? :roflmao: &#128054;


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> since you are still new here, you can move to another site. Puppies go first, haven't you heard? :roflmao: &#128054;


Newsflash: I've been here far longer than you!


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Newsflash: I've been here far longer than you!


Going to tell us your old account name?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Newsflash: I've been here far longer than you!


yeah, I pegged you as a sock the day you landed here. Now you've just confirmed it.

Ooops.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> yeah, I pegged you as a sock the day you landed here. Now you've just confirmed it.
> 
> Ooops.


Yeah well, if anyone's an expert on pegging, it's you!


----------

